# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  captura de peixes no oceano!!

## Paulo Bio

Boas PESSOAL...

Não sei já alguma vez foi postado, mas achei interessante colocar estes videos para a malta ver..
Andava eu no youtube a ver coisas e encontrei estes videos:

&#x202a;Hand collecting Lemonpeel Angels in the Coral Sea using a Barrier Net&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

&#x202a;Hand collecting Emperors, Triggers and Butterflies in the Coral Sea&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

&#x202a;Hand collecting Wrasse, Unicorns and Lemonpeels in the Coral Sea&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

OBRIGADO.. :SbOk5:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Isto pode ser um método muito mais "natural" do que outros, mas que os bichos devem ficar com o stress a 500%, devem!!!  :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva Paulo
Obrigado pela partilha. Gostei de ver.
Levanta algumas questões, que serão importantes para o futuro do hobby...
E uma maior responsabilização para todos nós, na manutenção cuidadosa dos peixes e corais que possuimos.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Na captura de qualquer peixe é impossível não o deixar stressado...podemos é usar métodos que diminuem esse stress. Esse método de rede de barreira por acaso é bastante interessante, embora aquela parte para expulsar o animal do buraco possa fazer estragos noutros bichos que lá estejam.
Eu é que capturo os meus peixes, e normalmente o método que utilizo para apanhas até 15 metros é...colocar a rede no fundo e colocar alimento lá dentro, os peixes alimentam-se e depois puxo o fio para fechar a rede com eles lá dentro. Nas poças uso uma rede de aquário. Temos de usar é os métodos que causem menos stress.
De qualquer forma, cada vez conseguimos reproduzir mais espécies, portanto a apanha de muitas será diminuída.

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas 
Tabém encontrei este decomentário mas como o Inglês nunca foi o meu forte não percebi muito bem, acho que devem explicar algumas coisas interessantes, este é derivado à captura de peixes, rochas vivas e alguns corais penso..

&#x202a;Vanuatu - Tropical Aquarium Fish Harvest (pt 1)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

&#x202a;Vanuatu - Tropical Aquarium Fish Harvest (pt 2)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

&#x202a;Vanuatu - Tropical Aquarium Fish Harvest (pt 3)&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube

obrigado...

----------

